# Holyoke Drug Bust Nets Nine Arrests



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*HOLYOKE, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) - Nine people were arrested during a major drug bust by police in Holyoke. According to a news release from the Holyoke Police Department, nearly 40 law enforcement personnel assisted in the investigation over the last several months. The Federal Drug Enforcement Administration, the Hampden County Drug Task Force, and Holyoke Police made the arrests at two separate apartments on Maple Street and Sergeant Street. Among the items authorities confiscated were 400 packets of heroin, 100 baggies of crack cocaine, 100 tablets of assorted drugs, 1 baggie of marijuana, $928 in cash, and two scanners. One of the scanners had the Holyoke Police Department's radio frequencies, and the other had the Springfield Police Department's frequencies. Arrest warrants are being sought for Marisol Jiminez, Jonathan Vargas, and Edward Vargas as a result of the investigation on drug charges. All three are from Holyoke.


Watch the video


----------

